# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  The other apartment

## captaind

*Aside from rebuilding Zion HIll and Zion Hill farm Ailsa and Ricardo along with Miss G and I are building an apartment down on the flat land at the base of Zion Hill.

We're really close to being finished. Next phase is finish painting, appliances (plus AC) and furnishing.

Miss G and I will be staying there starting sometime this year.*

----------


## Vince

VERY NICE!!!! drooling!

----------


## goldilocks

OK, how did I miss this?  LOL, very, very nice - love the railwork on the verandah.

----------


## Jim-Donna

DREAMS really do come true~~

----------


## JitterBug

very lovely . . . no sound for me?  . . . where is this located? how far from negril?

----------


## captaind & Linston

Jitters,

Here's my stay in the apartment in March

Cap

https://vimeo.com/124151546

----------


## JitterBug

the farm looks really good captain! and the home too!

----------

